# Selfmade Featherboards



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Had some time to make featherboards for the routertable.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Interesting hold down. If you replaced the wheel, with a rubber one, and bent the arm, so the wheel angled in, it would also hold the stock against the fence.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I like it! Great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes nice idea but hold down not feather board comes to mind.


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, you´re right. It´s an hold down...a Featherboard also would prevent kickback?! A bit difficult for me finding the correct words in english


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty fancy. Like most operations with cutting or milling, due care can help prevent a reactive response. I'm all in favor of feather boards and hold downs. Moving too fast, taking too deep of a cut, or a dull or incorrect bit, can cause catching and kick back (or all around). DAMHITK












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice. I like what you've done with these.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Yes nice idea but hold down not feather board comes to mind.


Agree. I kept looking for feather boards in the pictures until I realized that was not what he made.

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks good, these work well too for wide boards on edge... if you have the need and find more time :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

